
Netflix US App – Watch Netflix as US User - electrocrudgit
https://github.com/FreeUSProxy/Netflix-US-Browser
======
almog
Beware!

This user publishes proxies that use self-signed certificates (issued with
mitmproxy), which potentially be used to steal user data, compromise user
accounts and what not.

